# Vintage RC



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

im mostly a racer but im looking to collect the rides that got me into the hobby. let me know if you have anything or know where to find these!!!

2002 Radio shack Nomad (Nikko?)
1990's Tyco Fast Traxx (florescent green body)
2000s Traxxas Rustler


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya been searchin there I got a fast traxx on sunday and got a friend with a rustler...


----------

